# Jaw/Bite Issues



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you getting these dogs from reputable breeders? I have heard of spoos with base narrow problems. What did the breeder say?


----------



## pollar34 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well they seem like reputable breeders - health testing done and numerous references... 1st breeder - this was the mom's first litter and she was not aware of any issues with any of the other pups; stated that when she was getting into spoo breeding, she did research and only breeds dogs that are around the same size (therefore, similar jawbone lengths which supposedly helps prevent issues, etc.); fluke. 2nd breeder/vet - fluke; normalizes as puppy grows. :/


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they can grow out of it and the ball is what a lot of people use. I hope it all works out for you, that is a lot to take on! I got my toy from a very reputable breeder and she has liver problems. It too is a fluke because her littermate are all normal. She did well for the past year but yesterday and today she is again having problems. Frustrating!


----------

